# Now this is a ....



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

*Springfield...*


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

*And another...







*


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dustoff That sure is a fine looking gun you got. Don't forget the range report and more pictures. I think your in for a day of some big time fun. That's a beauty.


----------



## nike98t (Jun 13, 2006)

A gun


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

Very nice indeed, there my friend. Enjoy~!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

So is this!


----------

